# Grooming Supplies: your favorites...



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Let's pretend some evil Grooming Scrooge told you that you could only have ONE of each of the following items in your grooming arsenal (and money is no object). What is your favorite make/brand?

Ear Cleaner:

Eye Cleaner/wipe: 

Pin Brush:

Slicker Brush:

Comb: 

Nail care item (clipper/grinder):

Full-size Clipper: 

Small Clipper: 

Shears (curved):

Shears (straight): 

Dryer: 

Shampoo:

Conditioner:

Grooming Spray: 

Any other item you would fight tooth and nail to keep?


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Let's pretend some evil Grooming Scrooge told you that you could only have ONE of each of the following items in your grooming arsenal (and money is no object). What is your favorite make/brand?
> 
> Ear Cleaner: Vet Solutions
> 
> ...


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Let's pretend some evil Grooming Scrooge told you that you could only have ONE of each of the following items in your grooming arsenal (and money is no object). What is your favorite make/brand?


Fun topic - I always love to hear about everyone's favorites!! Here are mine:

Ear Cleaner: right now: Triz Ultra + Keto.

Eye Cleaner/wipe: don't use one

Pin Brush: Chris Christensen wooden pin brushes (with the wooden pins - LOVE THEM!)

Slicker Brush: don't use one

Comb: Chris Christensen

Nail care item (clipper/grinder): grinder 

Full-size Clipper: Andis two speed

Small Clipper: Wahl Mini Arco

Shears (curved): right now I have Heritage shears, but would love to get the CC ones.

Shears (straight): same as above :lol:

Dryer: Double K Force dryer (dreamning of a stand dryer though!)

Shampoo: Chris Christensen White on White

Conditioner: Chris Christensen After Bath

Grooming Spray: Chris Christensen Ice On Ice

Any other item you would fight tooth and nail to keep? YES - my fluorescent lights!!!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm hoping there are some "patterns" -- will give me some ideas as to what products (esp brushes) to try. I _hate _my slicker brush! 

(Note: I didn't include dental products as the Grooming Scrooge doesn't limit those!)


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't really know some of them (eeeeeek!)

Ear Cleaner: -

Eye Cleaner/wipe: Damp cotton balls!

Pin Brush: -

Slicker Brush: I got it from the vet in a little "puppy package" so I don't know...

Comb: Safari Grooming Comb for Dogs, Stainless Steel

Nail care item (clipper/grinder): Normal clipper?

Full-size Clipper: WAHL

Small Clipper: -

Shears (curved): Kenchii Five Star 8.5" Curved Pro Dog Grooming Shear

Shears (straight): WAHL

Dryer: I use my hair dryer on my Toy 

Shampoo: Whitening Dog Shampoo

Conditioner: Whitening Dog Conditer

Grooming Spray: -

(sorry, it really wasn't that good...)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Like Zoe, I don't use all of them, and frankly need upgrades on some I do, but here goes:

Ear Cleaner: -

Eye Cleaner/wipe: -

Pin Brush: -

Slicker Brush: I have a cheapo hedgehog brush, with nylon spines and bristles, which does a surprisingly good job of clearing any small mats and tangles without stripping out too much hair, or scratching the skin.

Comb: Greyhound type steel comb - can't remember make!

Nail care item (clipper/grinder): Cat style nail clipper - the kind with a hole for safety.

Full-size Clipper: Andis 2-speed 

Small Clipper: Hummingbird

Shears (curved): - (but WANT!)

Shears (straight): WAHL freebies, but want to upgrade.

Dryer: I use my hair dryer on my Toy, too

Shampoo: Brilliant super concentrated Number 5 very kindly sent to me by TheStars, which makes Poppy such a lovely colour I am almost tempted to bath her every week! 

Conditioner: -

Grooming Spray: -

And I would fight tooth and nail to keep my adjustable height table - don't use the arm, but the table makes life SO much easier for both me and Poppy.


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

Can I redo mine? I found out more info:

Ear Cleaner: -

Eye Cleaner/wipe: Wet cotton balls! :]

Pin Brush: -

Slicker Brush: Ferplast Slicker Brush 

Comb: Safari Grooming Comb for Dogs, Stainless Steel

Nail care item (clipper/grinder): I just use normal clippers...

Full-size Clipper: Wahl Basic Pet Clipper Kit - Medium Duty (It does the job!)

Small Clipper: -

Shears (curved): Kenchii Five Star 8.5" Curved Pro Dog Grooming Shear

Shears (straight): Wahl Smartgroom Pet Grooming Scissors Standard 

Dryer: I use my blow-dryer! 

Shampoo: Whitening Dog Shampoo

Conditioner: Whitening Dog Conditioner

Grooming Spray: -


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's my list. I'm still looking for THE conditioner.



Rowan said:


> Ear Cleaner: white vinegar/water solution
> 
> Eye Cleaner/wipe: Bausch & Lomb rinse (for human), Costco baby wipes (scentless, non-alcohol)
> 
> ...


----------



## Bronson Bear (Jun 29, 2011)

Ear Cleaner: Virbac Epi-Optic

Eye Cleaner/wipe: cotton balls

Pin Brush:

Slicker Brush: Les Poochs 

Comb: greyhound

Nail care item (clipper/grinder): Dremel 300 series

Full-size Clipper: Wahl KM2

Small Clipper: 

Shears (curved): Kenchii 5 Star

Shears (straight): Kenchii 5 Star

Dryer: i dunno. we use Metro Air Force Master Blaster

Shampoo: Coat Handler

Conditioner: Groomers Edge - The Solution

Grooming Spray: Best Shot Ultra Vitalizing Mist 

Any other item you would fight tooth and nail to keep? table and arm? lol


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm a complete novice at grooming but I did make a fantastic "find"recently. Wal-Mart carries the exact same Dremmel tool that Petsmart has. The difference? 

Petsmart: in a box with a golden retriever- $50
Walmart: in a plain box- $20

They are exactly the same except that it is possible the one for dogs has a finer grade of sandpaper on the tip. This one is pretty coarse. That's easy enough to rectify!

Great thread! I'm loving all these tips.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Ear Cleaner: Since the groomer started plucking his ears have stayed clean so nothing. Should I be doing this?

Eye Cleaner/wipe: Kirkland Sterile Saline - Reading SP post I am going to get Kirland baby wipes and try that too. I just use a hot damp washcloth for under the eyes.

Pin Brush: Les Pouch

Slicker Brush: None

Comb: Greyhound

Nail care item (clipper/grinder): None - so far the groomer takes care of this. I was thinking about a Dremel.

Full-size Clipper: None

Small Clipper: Laube Speed Feed

Shears (curved):None

Shears (straight): None

Dryer: My hair dryer

Shampoo:Some puppy shampoo I am almost out of. Will be checking posts to see what kind to get.

Conditioner: None.

Grooming Spray: None.

Any other item you would fight tooth and nail to keep?[/quote]
Finger toothbrush and raw bones. No dog looks well groomed with tartar build up.





I obviously have some purchasing to do so I look forward to seeing more responses to this thread.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I figured I should answer my own question! LOL

*Ear Cleaner*: Virbac Epi-Otic 
*
Eye Cleaner/wip*e: Warm washcloth and/or saline (to rinse)

*Pin Brush*: Don't know the brand I have, but I want the Chris Christensen one!

*Slicker Brush*: ??? (Does this break the hair? Is it necessary?)

*Comb*: short comb with handle. I need a GOOD one for poodle hair!

*Nail care item (clipper/grinder)*: Oster nail grinder (Love it!)

*Full-size Clipper*: Oster A5 (2-speed)

*Small Clipper*: Wahl Peanut
*
Shears (curved)*: Geib curved (need new pair)

*Shears (straight)*: Dubl Duk (?)

*Dryer*: Metro Vac Air Force Commander

*Shampoo*: Tropiclean Puppy shampoo and "O My Dog" Cherry Pop puppy shampoo (I prefer puppy shampoos--esp for dome area!); also like the SPA shampoo for black dogs but it has wheat germ oil so I try and use sparingly (wheat is issue for me, not pups). Jean-Paul pet shampoo smells good but not sure about ingredients. 

*Conditioner*: Isle of Dogs Jasmine & Vanilla Sky (Isle of Dogs)
*
Grooming Spray*: need one (Want Chris Christensen Ice on Ice)
*
Any other item you would fight tooth and nail to keep?* Grooming table


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Time to update my list!  



Rowan said:


> *Ear Cleaner*: Virbac Epi-Otic & Les Poochs Medacetic ear wash
> *
> Eye Cleaner/wip*e: Warm washcloth and/or saline (to rinse)
> 
> ...


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

zoey11 said:


> I don't really know some of them (eeeeeek!)
> 
> Ear Cleaner: - for the life of me, cant think of the name, but its mint
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Ear Cleaner: Les Poochs Medacetic ear wash + Vise Grip ear powder

Eye Cleaner/wipe:

Pin Brush:

Slicker Brush: LP Silver (wide)

Comb: CC Poodle Comb

Nail care item (clipper/grinder): Dremel

Full-size Clipper: Wahl ARCO SE Cordless 

Small Clipper:

Shears (curved): want Element

Shears (straight): want Element

Dryer: Double K Challengair 

Shampoo: IOD Stay (Clean) & Stand (Up)

Conditioner: Coat Handler Conditioner

Grooming Spray: IOD #63 or 4 Control

Any other item you would fight tooth and nail to keep? Hurtta overalls
Hurtta Collection Outdoor overall


----------



## PhaedraAllen (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice! Love the topic of this post and to see what others use. Thanks Rowan!

Ear Cleaner: Epi-Otic & Gold Medal Groomers Ear Powder

Eye Cleaner/wipe: My finger or wet cotton ball

Pin Brush: Don’t really use my pin brush except to occasionally give a nice brush/massage to stimulate blood flow, release oils to the surface and loosen up any caked dirt or mud.

Slicker Brush: Les Poochs Silver Double Wide

Comb: Greyhound comb

Nail care item (clipper/grinder): Dremel

Full-size Clipper: I have Oster Powermax 2 Speed Clippers (dreaming of Wahl or Laube though…wish there was a place that I could try out the different clippers though)

Small Clipper: I had a “Conair PalmPro Pet Micro Equine and Large Animal Trimmer” but it busted the 2nd time I used it.

Shears (curved): Don’t have any curved yet.

Shears (straight): Stiletto 8”

Dryer: Metro Vacuum AFTD-2 Air Force Commander Two Speed 1.7-Peak HP Dryer (dreaming of a K-9 though)

Shampoo: TOUCH OF MINK MinkSheen Natural Pet Shampoo/Conditioner/AntibacterialAnti-Insect Formula (This is the BEST and has ruined me for all other shampoo’s and conditioner’s)

Conditioner: Coat Handler 15-1 Conditioner

Grooming Spray: Don’t use but want to try Ice on Ice

Any other item you would fight tooth and nail to keep? 
Rinse Ace Pet Shower Deluxe PLUS
LOVE my “Oster 076995-010 Teqnique Clipper Cord/ Cordless with Stand” (GREAT for dong feet..cordless)
Oster Kool Lube 3 Spray Coolant and an extra 10 blade
The Complete Poodle Clipping and Grooming Book by Shirlee Kalstone
Good Lighting….priceless.
Bacon and Cheese flavored Buddy Biscuits…BEST grooming treat!

And I MUST MUST MUST get a good Groomers Third Arm.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Ear Cleaner: Zymox

Eye Cleaner/wipe: Saline solution for contacts

Pin Brush: Plush Puppy

Slicker Brush: Les Pooch Silver

Comb: black teflon w/ red handle

Nail care item (clipper/grinder): Clipper from Martha Stewart at PetSmart

Full-size Clipper: Andis 5 speed

Small Clipper: Wahl Chromado,


Shears (curved): Roselines

Shears (straight): Geib Cheetahs

Dryer: K9 II

Shampoo: EZ Groom Maximum Impact

Conditioner: EZ Groom light blue one

Grooming Spray: Plush Puppy OMG

Any other item you would fight tooth and nail to keep? Nail clippers that look like scissors, for small and medium size nails.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Ear Cleaner: Epi-otic

Eye Cleaner/wipe: tissues

Pin Brush: old no name brand (want a cc when my one dies)

Slicker Brush: Just got LP silver and gold haven't had a chance to try yet

Comb: greyhound with round spine

Nail care item (clipper/grinder): my brothers bosch rotary tool 

Full-size Clipper: Laube 513

Small Clipper: still looking for one

Shears (curved): 

Shears (straight): Geib gators 8" 

Dryer: double k 2speed airmax

Shampoo: double k groomers edge emerald black

Conditioner: fabulous locally made silicon protein conditioner (I buy direct from manufacturer so no idea what it's called)

Grooming Spray: water

Any other item you would fight tooth and nail to keep? Masterpet dematter for all my manky matted client dogs


----------



## lmperez (Sep 7, 2011)

CurlyDog said:


> I'm a complete novice at grooming but I did make a fantastic "find"recently. Wal-Mart carries the exact same Dremmel tool that Petsmart has. The difference?
> 
> Petsmart: in a box with a golden retriever- $50
> Walmart: in a plain box- $20
> ...


What department did you find the dremmel in? hardware or pet dept? What brand is it? Thanks


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Ear Cleaner: The breeder gave me a bottle of natural solution when I got my puppy. It's the only one I have used.

Eye Cleaner/wipe: A cotton ball with a few drops of the above solution.

Pin Brush: One I have had for years. There is no name on it.  This is the least useful brush I have. I just use it when I feel like leaving her all curly as a finishing brush after a comb out. 

Slicker Brush: Franks Universal. I use this to make her hair like cotton. It can straighten curly hair temporarily. If I feel like leaving it curly, I don't use. It is useful for getting a matt out, too. 

Comb: I have a Greyhound brand comb that was my favorite until I got the Chris Christenson Poodle butter comb. I love the wider tines and the sheer size of the monster. 

Nail care item (clipper/grinder): The groomer does this. My husband has a dremmel in his tools, but I have never used it. I think we would have to buy a special attachment. I have a toenail clipper, but don't use it. 

Full-size Clipper: groomer

Small Clipper: groomer

Shears (curved): Groomer

Shears (straight): My nurse scissors from work.  They actually work well for little touchups.

Dryer: the sun and a towel.

Shampoo: I have now used the Spectrum One from Chris Christsenson twice. It's pretty nice. I also like using human shampoo and conditioner for curly hair. 

Conditioner: I used the After the Bath conditioner from CC and it is great, but her hair is uber soft after using it, but maybe a little heavy? The Spectrum One conditioner is nice and her hair feels denser and more poodly, so it's a tossup. 

Grooming Spray: I got a sample of Ice on Ice from CC, works well, but haven't had much matting. 

Any other item you would fight tooth and nail to keep?
Just the dog.

PS A real Dremmel tool is over a $100. I seriously doubt that either the Petsmart one or the Walmart one is the same as a real one.


----------

